# The truth appears to have come out....



## frigginlost (Oct 5, 2011)

Well, it hit me today like a bombshell and I feel like at square one with every depressing feeling I have had since the ILBNILWY day riding on my shoulders. I feel like I'm going to throw up.... I was doing so damn good....

Back story -- Record setting pace of divorce, no reason given, she just walked out...

Well, feeling a little bit about the past I took a real quick look at her facebook page (we are not friends on it) and there it was. She is now friends with the one person on the face of the earth who I thought would be the only person she would ever cheat on me with...

The OM is a coworker (divorced) and when he was going through the divorce my ex-wife at the time actually gave him our DVD player because she felt bad for him. It bothered me, I voiced it, and that was that...

She had told me in the past that she would never be friends with coworkers on Facebook and she never did.... until now.

Looks as though everybody was right who stated that my situation reeked of an affair... or a reason to start a relationship with someone else...

I never would have guessed it.... although looking back in the very depths of my gut, the signs were there...

Crushed. Absolutely crushed. I'm pretty pissed off as well...


----------



## Intruder (Sep 23, 2010)

I had the same thing happen.....

I was tossed out like trash, she never looked back once.

I suspected there was an affair, but it made no difference, I never got a second chance. Hell, to this day the only thing I hear is about stuff that just wasn't true in my marriage.

Sorry to hear about this, I guess it does get better....2 years later I don't think about it as much.....but it's always there.

Remember, she isn't the person you knew anymore...I see and hear things from my boys and wonder how one person can change so much.

You realize everything they told you was a lie (like the DVD, Facebook stuff), make you wonder what ever was the truth...right?

You can do this!


----------



## madaboutlove (Aug 28, 2011)

Uggh, everyone says my STBXH must be having an affair or already had one but I have been disagreeing. He denies it, I have found no evidence but time will tell I guess. I am so sorry, it just adds to the pain. And even though in some way it makes it easier, cause that just means they are not worthy, it still hurts. Even if he didn't have an affair, it is going to be awful when he does start dating


----------



## notreadytoquit (Jan 11, 2010)

remember the truth always rises


----------



## canguy66 (Dec 18, 2011)

Really sorry to hear that. How are you doing today?


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I am so sorry.

You guys are not trash...these people are the trash. And Karma is a betch. Believe me that they'll get theirs. Maybe not instantly, but it does come back around. Negative energy always has a way of coming back to the source.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

In your first post you said "no affair....she buried herself in work"

ok, so ut sounds like you need to notify HR to be on the look out for her and the OM, because they are clearly playing at work!


----------



## gearhead65 (Aug 25, 2011)

Wow that is a lot to read into a facebook friend request. I mean by your logic after my wife disclosed her affair with one of her facebook friends and I friended a few of my ex girlfriends it means I'm fooling around with them...

But I'm not. Though there is no convincing my STBXW of that...

What I'm saying is you have no confirmation other than something you saw on facebook. If you think this is the case call her up and ask her. Get proof then be devistated. Otherwise your torturing yourself for no reason.

GearHead


----------



## frigginlost (Oct 5, 2011)

gearhead65 said:


> Wow that is a lot to read into a facebook friend request. I mean by your logic after my wife disclosed her affair with one of her facebook friends and I friended a few of my ex girlfriends it means I'm fooling around with them...
> 
> But I'm not. Though there is no convincing my STBXW of that...
> 
> ...


I hear ya, GearHead. Thanks.

I've decided to just not worry about it and have basically moved on from it. Not even going to call her about it, as honestly she is my ex-wife and can do anything she wants...

Was a tough weekend though as we had a pretty big snow storm and I spent most of the time in the house. An idle mind causes all kinds of crap to enter! 

Canguy -- Doing okay. Thanks buddy.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Yea, nothing you can do about it now. Sucks, but, you are divorced, she owes you no explanation now.

My dad's ex married a man a month after the divorce was final. She swore the whole time there was no one else. Yea. Right.

So...forget her. What are you going to do with the rest of your wonderful life!? You can do anything!!


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

My advice is unfriendly her ASAP and block her. I have my ex and my husband's ex blocked. It just saves a lot of drama and conflict. You will only torture yourself.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Unfriend her. Stay off FB. That tool of the devil never did anyone any good.


----------

